# when will annual employee reviews happen?



## mjk (Apr 5, 2022)

A friend at another store already had his review meeting. when do most stores conduct these?


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 5, 2022)

They are happening right now at my store. Had mine yesterday.


----------

